

Ask HN: How to sell my startup? - kevbam

Just wanted to ask the HN community for some advice on how to sell a start-up. We launched http://www.dingadeal.com just over a year ago and feel like we can't bring it any further. It has a lot of potential, but unfortunately due to other commitments, me and my two co-founders feel we don't have the time to bring it any further.<p>Below is information about the website, any ideas how I could go about selling it and how much it is worth?
I have tried flippa, but haven’t had much luck.<p>What it does?
Dingadeal.com is aimed at groups of 8 people or more, we take the hassle away from your group trip by giving you a platform where hotels can tender for your group. Tell us some details about your trip and we will contact all the applicable hotels on your behalf ensuring that you get the best deal possible!<p>What it is has?
- Microsoft stack - asp.net/c# mvc, ms sql, azure. Html 5, javascript, jquery is also used in parts
- High quality design. 
- Inventory of hotels who are actively engaged in the site from the UK and Ireland. 
- Ranks high for certain keywords such as "hen party in Killarney" and "group golfing in killarney". 
- An SEO strategy that works and can be replicated worldwide. 
- 497 followers on Twitter
- 512 likes on Facebook
- Google+,Linkedin, youtube channel. 
- Good relationship with developers to continue development work. 
- In built room management and group payment functionality. 
- Explanation video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1j3ylK00SU<p>What it needs? 
The current revenue model doesn't work. We rely on the group to complete the payment online when they usually need direct contact with the hotel before payment is completed. 
The ideal revenue model would be a mix between getting paid when a group completes a payment and offering hotels the option of being a "partner hotels". This would give them higher ranking on the results and maybe further information about the group such as the lead group members telephone number. You could also sell auxiliary services around the group trip. e.g. if a group planned on going to Killarney you could put them in touch with hotels, golf clubs etc in Killarney. These could be your "partner golf club" in this area. These services would pay a monthly fee for being included in the Dingadeal mails.<p>A number of websites with a similar idea have implemented revenue models that work. 
http://www.hotelplanner.com
http://www.iknow-uk.com
http://www.meetingsbooker.com<p>Who would it suit? 
Someone already in the hospitality sector, ideally if they were selling into this space they could add this as an add on to their existing product. No reason why someone who is not in this space,but with technical expertise could also make it a success. 
If interested contact kevin@dingadeal.com
======
zeynalov
I collect best of resources about startups. Here in Financial solutions -->
Acquisition you can find best of answers about selling your startup.
<http://vusal.me/handbook/>

~~~
kevbam
Thanks for that, will check this out!

------
joeytom
It seems like an interesting idea. I don't have experience selling websites
like this, but I know that ebay have a websites for sale section. It might be
worth trying to sell it there??

~~~
kevbam
Thanks, I had not heard of ebay as a place to sell a website. Will give it a
try.

------
trickaduu
Sounds like a good idea, seems too big for Flippa if you ask me. Have you
asked any of the sites mentioned above if they're interested? Or a largely
offline company?

~~~
kevbam
I have tried approaching one of the above mentioned. Chasing the other 2 is
definitely on my to do list. if you know of any other similar sites please let
me know.

------
ohashi
Flippa.com

~~~
kevbam
Flippa seems like it deals in small wordpress style sites focused on niches. I
think we are trying to sell a business. We have put it up on Flippa, but
haven't had much traction so far. Do you know of any other sites like Flippa,
but more for bigger sites?

~~~
deservingend
In what way is this a business?

And how is this bigger than the stuff sold on Flippa?

This is a site with virtually zero traffic.

~~~
kevbam
Who said anything about it having virtually zero traffic? It has a lot of
traffic actually.

The stuff sold in flippa in my experience are small niche websites,whereas
this is a big opportunity for the right team. Maybe I havent spent enough time
on flippa!

~~~
dangrossman
Flippa's moved $95 million in site sales just a few years. Six-figure deals
are not unusual. I sold one for $90,000 there myself with no issues.

<https://flippa.com/buy-high-end>

I couldn't find your site.

~~~
kevbam
Thank you for that. I hadn't seen the high end section. Any ideas how much
Dingadeal would be worth?

